# Breakdown insurance outside Europe



## Clunegapyears (Sep 12, 2019)

Our Fiat Assist and ADAC only cover geographical Europe. We are heading into Turkey, Armenia, Georgia and Azerbaijan. Rang a few insurers but they don’t cover outside Europe. 
Any suggestions who I could try?  
Or does anyone know if I can buy it at the borders along with vehicle insurance?

Thanks
K


----------



## daygoboy (Sep 12, 2019)

Have you tried Downunder Insurance, where Men are Men and Women are Thunder lol.
They used to (perhaps still do) provide Breakdown Cover for specific parts of el Mundo.
I know they did provide cover on a monthly basis. 
When I thought I might need to find out of the way Breakdown Cover, I ended up taking 
a bigger toolbox instead!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks tried them, along with about 10 other companies.  Was about to cancel this part of our trip, when I tried the RAC. Would you believe it they cover Georgia, Armenia and Azerbaijan as part of their zone 3 Europe cover.  I had to take out UK cover for the motorhome, then add what they call their Arrivals Package.  This gives 350 days in Europe on a single trip. .  Price very good too ... £220.13.

It doesn’t cover mainland Turkey, but you can hold more than one breakdown cover ... we already have Fiat Assitnas part of our extended warranty and ADAC (limited to 4 months per trip).  So I can take out another policy too!  

Skipping everywhere now as soooo relieved to have this sorted.


----------



## daygoboy (Sep 13, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> Thanks tried them, along with about 10 other companies.  Was about to cancel this part of our trip, when I tried the RAC. Would you believe it they cover Georgia, Armenia and Azerbaijan as part of their zone 3 Europe cover.  I had to take out UK cover for the motorhome, then add what they call their Arrivals Package.  This gives 350 days in Europe on a single trip. .  Price very good too ... £220.13.
> 
> It doesn’t cover mainland Turkey, but you can hold more than one breakdown cover ... we already have Fiat Assitnas part of our extended warranty and ADAC (limited to 4 months per trip).  So I can take out another policy too!
> 
> Skipping everywhere now as soooo relieved to have this sorted.



Save some of the relief skipping for when you get back, having never had reason to use the Recovery Insurance


----------



## ian81 (Sep 15, 2019)

When we went in 2014 we had to buy insurance at the Armenian border. It was compulsory as they didnt recognise any other policies.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 15, 2019)

ian81 said:


> When we went in 2014 we had to buy insurance at the Armenian border. It was compulsory as they didnt recognise any other policies.



Yes, expecting to buy vehicle insurance at borders for Armenia, Georgia and Azerbaijan, but this was breakdown insurance.  Did you travel in your motorhome?  Where else other than Armenia?  Did you blog it?


----------



## ian81 (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes we did go int motorhome. Didnt bother with breakdown insurance. See http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1915/30/ for mor info.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for that. I had come across it before. Need to sit with my map and mark some of the places you’ve been… I’m sure they are on our agenda.
I know that wild camping won’t be a problem, but where did you tend to find good places to fill up with water? I have found a few places in each country seems to LPG, but I suspect we will eat out a fair bit.


----------



## ian81 (Oct 3, 2019)

re water no problems. As in many countries you can often find public taps. Garages can help too. We never expect to couple up amd spometimes carry water a short way! RE LPG we didnt look as we filled up before leaving Turkey.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Dec 2, 2019)

350 days is great, and not a whole lot more than I currently pay for 180 days.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 2, 2019)

Sound a great trip to be planning.


----------



## barge1914 (Dec 2, 2019)

There’s no stopping you two!


----------



## RoaminRog (Dec 15, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> Thanks tried them, along with about 10 other companies.  Was about to cancel this part of our trip, when I tried the RAC. Would you believe it they cover Georgia, Armenia and Azerbaijan as part of their zone 3 Europe cover.  I had to take out UK cover for the motorhome, then add what they call their Arrivals Package.  This gives 350 days in Europe on a single trip. .  Price very good too ... £220.13.
> 
> It doesn’t cover mainland Turkey, but you can hold more than one breakdown cover ... we already have Fiat Assitnas part of our extended warranty and ADAC (limited to 4 months per trip).  So I can take out another policy too!
> 
> Skipping everywhere now as soooo relieved to have this sorted.


Do you have to be members of the Camping and Caravanning Club to take advantage of the Arrivals Package?


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Dec 19, 2019)

RoaminRog said:


> Do you have to be members of the Camping and Caravanning Club to take advantage of the Arrivals Package?


You get a free membership with it.


----------



## RoaminRog (Dec 19, 2019)

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> You get a free membership with it.


Excellent, thanks for that.


----------

